# Sneaking up on Coyote



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

What the closes you can get to a coyote before they might detect you are around ? Looking at getting a varmit rifle .


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

see utube videos's where folks call them into shotgun range...... if you are seeing them routinely,then get a rifle that will fit the range........


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

I like idea of shooting them from a distance (sport). Sounds like coyote aren't able to pick up your scent or anything ?


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have had them come within 20 feet ,when I was in a tree stand and within 40 feet when we had a bunch of wild rabbits on the property, I would put corn out for the deer and it would in turn attract the rabbits which would bring in the coyotes for a easy meal, after a while they would come right thru the property after I had food out and would look at me and not be to alarmed, Even after shooting them they still came right thru the same path and ran the same trails as before so within 40 feet which didnt require a high powered rifle just a shotgun for me was fine ,


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like coyote are curious bunch . Easy meal is all they are looking for . Here in ohio you are allow to use pistol . This take all the fun out of stalking them .


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you'll educate plenty & in the process learn plenty. if you really want some excitement get a pair of foxhounds (woods dogs not trial dogs) and a longdog or lurcher w/ the fire to catch. you get in front of the foxhound race and when the coyote cross open ground you slip the longdog. when he catches you run over as fast as you can. while wearing heavy leather gloves you grab the coyote by his bottom jaw and push it toward his chest so you can control him. then you tie him up starting w/ his muzzle. then doctor him up & get him healed up so you can sell him to a running pen for trials.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Drew Cutter said:


> Sounds like coyote aren't able to pick up your scent or anything ?


A coyote has one of the best noses in the woods,and they usually just won't come running all the way into a call they'll stop 80-100 yards out and kind of check things out.That's ok though if you've got a .223 or .22-250 you should be able to pile up some fur.I run coyotes with hounds mostly,but when snow conditions arent great I do some calling,it's a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I found out they don't like turkey decoys, had one trotting across the field I was set up in, the decoy was just behind a hill crest, so he couldn't see it till he was right on top of the crest.
Took one look at that decoy turned and really took off.
Guess he had played that game before, and got shot at.

My favorite 'yote gun was a Mini 14, but I just swapped it off.
The .225 Win does a good job.
Haven't rally ever hunted them, but have run across quite a few, hunting other things.
Can't say that I would try grabbing one.........y'all can do that.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have had them run alongside me while driving the tractor in the field, had em make a few rounds with me then stop and lie under a mesquite and watch me. Take a gun with me on the tractor and no sign of one. One took a lamb on one side of the fence and my daughter on the other, they will often come into my yard at night, less that 15 feet from the house. One ran if front of me one day as i was going to feed the chickens, so close he almost ran into me.
Ed


----------

